# BoooOOOoooming BILBAO!!!



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

*Bilbao, the fascinating transformation*






3 minutes documentary about the transformation of Bilbao, its transportation system and architecture.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

great project


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Lines 4 and 5 are under study right now. The 4th line would have 3 kilometres and the 5th line 8 kilometres.

A map made by a user at Wikipedia:


----------

